# A little competition for the weekend. Thickest foam.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

No prizes, just a bit of daft fun. Get your foam lances out and mix whatever you want, doesn't have to be applied to the car if you're worried about it, take a photo or video and the gooiest foam wins. Might even throw in a user title for the winner. :thumb:

Oh and tell us what you used.:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I shall win this challenge


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thats the spirit Chris.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ill have a bash at this, confidence is high(dont want a user title though lol)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i dont think we need anymore mate. :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a secret weapon and a 7bhp 212cc power washer to foam it up.So bring on the worthy ones


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mick has a secret weapon too... the foamiest foam ever made by any man..
secret squirell power foam..

mick.. stick it in the injection thing neat :lol:...
be like cotton!!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Boys are so funny when there is a competition.

Come on then boys, get foaming


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm Worth a shot


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Good friend of mine owns an ice-cream van - If i get him to whip over the entire car and put choccy flakes on it, surely thats gotta win :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> Good friend of mine owns an ice-cream van - If i get him to whip over the entire car and put choccy flakes on it, surely thats gotta win :thumb:


 be the winner in my eyes :lol:

you can squeeze in another title surely jay :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

The_Bouncer said:


> Good friend of mine owns an ice-cream van - If i get him to whip over the entire car and put choccy flakes on it, surely thats gotta win :thumb:


i think everyone will stand aside if you want to do that.:thumb: dont forget the raspberry sauce.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

:lol::lol:

Lol, I'd get retitled as Mr. Softie..... errrr and that can mean many things..:tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

i'll give it a go


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Lol, I'd get retitled as Mr. Softie..... errrr and that can mean many things..:tumbleweed:
> 
> :lol:


theres some little blue pills that would sort that title 

:tumbleweed:
:lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> theres some little blue pills that would sort that title
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> :lol:


A flake and some little blue pills sir or just the flake? :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the pills will stop his flake going soggy :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> Mick has a secret weapon too... the foamiest foam ever made by any man..
> secret squirell power foam..
> 
> mick.. stick it in the injection thing neat :lol:...
> be like cotton!!


Not be as thick as mine neat i can asure you that multi layerd in stages.And at the cost of 4 quid best win


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe also the brightest coloured foam.

Fish


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> the pills will stop his flake going soggy :lol:


:spam:
Thats funny


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I might take up this challenge,the van needs a clean anyway :detailer:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I could win this if I could be arsed getting the PW out

Plus man flu has me


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm up for giving it a go :thumb: when's the deadline for images?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

What is it they say... Never taste yellow snow? :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

WP-UK said:


> I'm up for giving it a go :thumb: when's the deadline for images?


non really. depends what the weathers like over the weekend. if its lashing it down everywhere, it'll be difficult.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol 24 replies and not a single picture :lol:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

One i did yesterday,i think i may do a small video on my phone on saturday


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im in

And if i win, which i shall (Chris - you can keep your fancy V8 PW) 

Watch me go


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Defined Reflections said:


> One i did yesterday,i think i may do a small video on my phone on saturday


The gauntlet is laid down. Can Chrisc beat it with his v8 pressure washer and 'his' secret weapon-of which I'm not sure we want to know about lol

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish you guys better luck with the weather this weekend, it is awful here and I have to work tomorrow, so gonna cheat and use last weeks pic


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

G101 Neat is very thick.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

In the event of fairness I feel it only fair to reveal my weapon of choice in the strive for *thickest* snow foam........it will take some beating


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I wonder where chrisc is with his weapon of choice? :tumbleweed:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> I wonder where chrisc is with his weapon of choice? :tumbleweed:


LOL maybe it takes a while for him to get the thick white creamy foam out his lance!

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> LOL maybe it takes a while for him to get the thick white creamy foam out his lance!
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


That's just filth. 

Got some pics from this morning - I'll upload them later.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Raining here so im out,might have a go on sunday if the weather gets better


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Defined Reflections said:


> Raining here so im out,might have a go on sunday if the weather gets better


same here


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Concours CC said:


> Im in
> 
> And if i win, which i shall (Chris - you can keep your fancy V8 PW)
> 
> Watch me go


Not a chance with what I have just need some petrol and a good day sunday


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've been too busy building my ark to use some snoa foam...

Pretty wet here


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

With the wind we have here today i think i would have won... You would have seen the first snowman of the winter! :lol:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

A little bit of Ultra Mousse action for you all!


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

whoa that is thick. Im not even going to bother finding my phone lead cause my attempt for today is poor compared to that. haha


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i want to snow foam


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Not the best pic, hyper wash used for this one


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in with a shout on this. Tomorrow morning...Usually looks like meringue on my cars / vans


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chrisc said:


> I shall win this challenge


Im Sure you will.... ive seen some of the past posts.... Mr Claus....:lol:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

jamesmut said:


> A little bit of Ultra Mousse action for you all!


how much product did you use and how much water
this is thick foam :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Click for bigger


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

great stuff gents. :thumb:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Jakub555 said:


> how much product did you use and how much water
> this is thick foam :thumb:


Thick there was about 2-3 inches or so!! Far too much for normal use but the challenge was for thick foam so went over the top!

Did this a week ago with about 100ml in the bottle. (and a little bit of blue dye)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This should boost the sales of snow foam better get the lance out lol


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

I may have too this a bit too far


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

walker1967 said:


> I may have too this a bit too far


:lol:

you right 
snow ( but not snow foam )


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

50% snow foam
10% APC
40% warm water

Had to wipe my hands and fire up iPad to get the pic, so it was already dwelling/dropping out.

Should have got a pic of the windows, reckon on about 2 hrs now to clean the feckers. Pretty windy today...


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I made a little video


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

mmmmm foamy:










And a slightly different mix on my own car:


----------



## randomgary (Apr 4, 2008)

i think dan_vxR wins! he posted this up by chance yesterday on vxronline lol


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

WooooW
what did you used to get this foam ?
how did you diluted product ?
cheers

Kind Regards
J555


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Mick said:


> mmmmm foamy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I could have kept going banging this on but thats not the point, here's what I had.




























There is a headlight under here somehwere....


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

It started raining just 30 seconds after I applied this! 










Fish


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure if this will work but i nicked this one from James Deaths post from the Autosmart detailing day. I believe it was Ultra Mousse 50/50 with water?

http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x373/james_death1/Autosmart Day/actimoussesuperthickDSC_8809.jpg


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

These pics are fantastico! 

Wish i hadn't sold my lance now, doh


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Haha.......maybe a competition i could win for once

get digging some monster snowfoam pics out now


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Quick look and found these....


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

DAN: said:


> Quick look and found these....


PMSL that is seriously thick mate :doublesho
Looks like a high calorie desert


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

haha....probs better used on foam partys


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice mk1 astra! i had a white opel kadett gte (same as astra gte) also had a mk1 astra SR


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Defined Reflections said:


> Nice mk1 astra! i had a white opel kadett gte (same as astra gte) also had a mk1 astra SR


Cheers, fab cars, that one belongs to a mate that destroyed it sorry.....was front cover car of total vauxhall with 400bhp, I done a full write up on here last year:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

we'll keep this running for a bit as nearly everyone got rained off this weekend.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll have a pop.. (meguiars APC is VERY foamy, so is that TW Cherry stuff.. hmm)


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Deano said:


> we'll keep this running for a bit as nearly everyone got rained off this weekend.


Cool, hopefully will get a good go at this the weekend coming as the weather and work spoiled the chance to really go for it LOL


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I might just keep it open. its nice to have a bit of daft fun mixed in with the OCD seriousness.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Bit of fun?

Hell yeah!



Magifoam!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Concours CC said:


> :thumb:


you appear to have covered your car in Gillette!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Oo i say, some of these are like double cream.

I wish i hadnt sold my lance :wall:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

This one went on like proper cream lol

About inch and half thick . Slurp slurp


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

next weeks challenge is to cover your car in foam,wait til the neighbours are watching and go outside with a mach3, and start shaving the windows. first one locked up wins.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Deano said:


> next weeks challenge is to cover your car in foam,wait til the neighbours are watching and go outside with a mach3, and start shaving the windows. first one locked up wins.


:lol:

Like it!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

or you could put a big cherry on the top of your big car shape cream buns :lol:

Sorry i have a sweet tooth. Others are thinking shaving foam and i'm thinking mmm looks like cream


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mick said:


> mmmmm foamy:


wow what did u use to get it like that


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

very good indeed but I am still going to win


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Deano said:


> next weeks challenge is to cover your car in foam,wait til the neighbours are watching and go outside with a mach3, and start shaving the windows. first one locked up wins.


Well we all know Mrs Concours has a pair of Handcuffs and a whacking stick  Id win due to the fact i live with a copper so would take me all of 10 seconds to get locked up

Oo er


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

chrisc said:


> very good indeed but I am still going to win


Not if you don't get your tool out chris. Come on, where are the pics? :thumb: :wave:

and have you gone off that wolfgang wax yet?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Concours CC said:


> Well we all know Mrs Concours has a pair of Handcuffs and a whacking stick  Id win due to the fact i live with a copper so would take me all of 10 seconds to get locked up
> 
> Oo er


Lee you love it ! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

Jay haha


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Dammit! Need a PW and lance ASAP  Dan has some epic foamage there!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

here's my effort










beat that! :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> Not if you don't get your tool out chris. Come on, where are the pics? :thumb: :wave:
> 
> and have you gone off that wolfgang wax yet?


be after work tomorow hopefully van should be nice and mucky.And the wax no way on earth am I getting red cant belive how red it makes my motorbike look.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Deano said:


> here's my effort
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice foamage, terrible aim, you got carried away and missed the car mate :doublesho


----------



## sandman77 (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Bowden769 said:


> wow what did u use to get it like that


trade secrets my son  :lol:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's my poor atempt! 
















Inch of magifoam with the same ammount of red sno. Find the red sno pretty runny anyhow but it deffo affected the magifoams thickness. Wasn't wasting any more product on it though.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Been foaming at the lance today, Normal mix of Valet pro (4 parts snow 10 parts hot water)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

had a go today. not great but not bad for normal old megs hyperwash and a domestic use karcher.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

DAN: said:


> Been foaming at the lance today, Normal mix of Valet pro (4 parts snow 10 parts hot water)


:doublesho :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

DAN, that ain't snowfoam, you nicked the marshmellow man and splattered him over yer car


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

bit late

but today had a blast with autosmart ultra moouse and magifoam as well

wicked foaming

bloke from up road walking his dog just couldnt belive how thick it was

just looks like a big puddle of shaving foam now left in the gutter


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so you put both in steve?what you reckon to that ultra mousse


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

chrisc said:


> so you put both in steve?what you reckon to that ultra mousse


yes mixed them both
have got other car to do poss on weds after nights
ill use the ultra mousse just for that
but looks thick
top stuff


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

In this weather you just know that the foam ain't going nowhere! 

Fish


----------



## DSport (Dec 17, 2011)

wow Dan, some serious foamage on that VXr!


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Really wanted to take part but with it being so cold here I think the snow foam would freeze on haha, this was last week...










Heres a few of my favourite snow foam shots.


----------

